
Silence: A fork of Signal with only SMS/MMS encryption - lodart
https://silence.im
======
Slansitartop
It sounds like this is using SMS/MMS as the transport for the encrypted
messages rather than TCP/IP. Since this is a fork or single "with only" that
feature, does Signal itself already have it?

~~~
lodart
It used to but then it dropped using SMS/MMS in favor to its custom protocol.
That's when Silence was born.

